# Closet Mod



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Has anyone added shelving or otherwise changed the closet space in their tt? We have 2 roomy closets, but they have a rod and then open space. For us, our clothes aren't really the "hang up" type when we're camping, and also our kids clothes are small, so it would be alot of space on the rod, but not alot of space used in the closet.







We were thinking some sort of shelving would be more efficient in at least one of the closets. In a few weeks, we are going w/ the inlaws so we need to be more efficient- 4 adults and a child. Usually when its just the 3 of us we toss our duffles onto the top bunk and just leave them up there, unpacked, but we're planning to use the bunk this time, and also we'll have more people's stuff.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Try this thread.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah........check out the gallery under mods.......there are quite a few variations of shelving in the wardrobes.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I bought one of those four foot tall shelves that has a hanger on top that converts the rod into a hanging shelf ... got it from WALMART --think its like 4 foot tall -- two foot wide and has like 5 shelves -- costs 20 bucks... white/plastic


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

z-family said:


> This was one of the first mods we did. I built ours out of white laminated boards that you can find at most home centers. It is all notched so no screws or nails or glue was used. It can be removed and look like no shelves were even there. I did this over 2 years ago and have had no problems, very sturdy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...I really like this!!!


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> This was one of the first mods we did. I built ours out of white laminated boards that you can find at most home centers. It is all notched so no screws or nails or glue was used. It can be removed and look like no shelves were even there. I did this over 2 years ago and have had no problems, very sturdy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...I really like this!!!
[/quote]

Very nice. What kind of tools / materials did you need for this.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I went to Lowes and bought some of those 3 shelf prefab one
And got plastic bins that fit inside
Work fine for us

Don


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

How did you attach the wood pieces to the sides to hold the shelves up?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## genehaas (Mar 25, 2007)

This is my favorite of all the mods I have surveyed ... and I have looked at quite a few over the past few hrs tonight. Probably the fact that this looks like something I could actually do w/out assistance from Norm Abram or a NASCAR crew chief makes it particularly appealing to me. We were just about to install some wire shelves but this looks so much nicer and easier. BRILLIANT! BRILLIANT!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I don''t have pictures. If you want 'em perhaps I can talk DH into taking 'em. But I took the measurments of the wardrobe next to the pantry. Went to target and found a black wire put together shelf unit that fits very snugly inside the existing cabinet. I was going to take out the existing rod but found it didn't get in the way so I left it in place. There is some space between the shelves and the door and since this has become a game toy cabinet for us I use a plastic tension shower rod in front of shelves durning travel to keep things in place. At our destination this rod goes into the shower to hang wet towels etc. It works for us and I figure if it stops working I can remove it and go back to a hanging wardrobe.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

z-family said:


> How did you attach the wood pieces to the sides to hold the shelves up?


The shelves hold the side rails in place and the side rails hold up the shelves. When I installed them I placed the left side rails first then fit the bottom shelf into the left side rail notches. While lifting the right side of the bottom shelf I squeezed in the right side rails and lined up the notches. Then sliding down the right side of shelf and side rails until everything clicks together. Finally I then placed the top shelf onto the to notches of the top notched rails and its done. The shelves are cut to the almost the same width and length as the inside of closets. It has to be snug to hold together well.

Rob
[/quote]
That's really nice. I'm thinking that I wish I had seen this before I put in the wire shelves.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like a factory job....Well done


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

I just used some Closetmaid wire shelving cut to size, bought the Closetmaid brackets and have some pretty nice shelves. Very easy to do, and inexpensive. Wife was even impressed with my handy work. She is always afraid when I have tools out in our new trailer.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

4Snapperheads said:


> w/out assistance from Norm Abram


Ahh...Norm Abram. One of my heros! He does nice work, but best of all...

He's got ALL the tools!









Dan


----------

